

Ask HN: Google Linux search from main Google search bar? - thekthuser

Every once in a while I find myself making a lot of Google Linux searches. Is there a way to do that without having to navigate to google.com/linux each time?
======
thekthuser
I found a Google Linux search addon for Firefox
(<https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/13925/>). It works but it's
only about half what I was looking for. If there is a way to add something
along the lines of "searchtype:linux", as site specific or filetype searches
work, then it isn't documented anywhere as far as I can tell.

